# Bully Stick safety



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The 1st few bully sticks (6" ones) Elroy ate made me nervous about them. The last 3+ inches 'disappeared' whole. I switched to 12" bully sticks so the percentage I had to throw away (last 3") was smaller (gets to eat 75% instead of only 50%). I was still nervous though. I mentioned it to my Puppy K. instructor, and the suggestion he made was brilliant! Here it is!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Lol nice. I can appreciate that.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm a worrier and had to turn my Noel upside down to shake a portion of rawhide out which was stuck in her throat, so I understand your concern. (No rawhide ever again after that!)

This makes me worry about teeth on the tool .


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL, clever idea. The do make bully stick holders. I now buy Renn the round rings. I worry less about him swallowing off a chunk .


Amazon.com


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have used vice grips for a while now, less worrying since Leonard started choking on a chew, very scary he couldn't breathe.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't give bully sticks because I think my dogs would make super short work of them and also don't relish the idea of having to deal with trying to get those last little bits from them. I give buffalo ears and closely supervise. I think the irregular shape is a bit less of a choking hazard. The vice grips are an inventive fix to the problem too.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby is SO darned picky when it comes to chews. I wish it weren’t so as he can never be distracted by a chewing session. Bully sticks are pretty much the only long lasting chew he will chew. Even then, he only chews for a few minutes before bed. He used to like the plain beef cheek chips but those are impossible to find now. Anyway, yes, choking is an issue with the short bully sticks. I just throw them away when they get short. I should look into the bully stick holders. I didn’t realize they made those. The good thing for us is that a 12” bully stick lasts quite awhile for Bobby. A package of them last a very long time at our house.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Bobby is SO darned picky when it comes to chews. I wish it weren’t so as he can never be distracted by a chewing session. Bully sticks are pretty much the only long lasting chew he will chew. Even then, he only chews for a few minutes before bed. He used to like the plain beef cheek chips but those are impossible to find now. Anyway, yes, choking is an issue with the short bully sticks. I just throw them away when they get short. I should look into the bully stick holders. I didn’t realize they made those. The good thing for us is that a 12” bully stick lasts quite awhile for Bobby. A package of them last a very long time at our house.


They're so expensive, it's a shame to throw away a significant percentage of it. Elroy definitely does not chew on the vice grips. It is a superb bully stick holder IMO.
Does anyone use the plastic bully stick holders? I'm thinking an ambitious poodle could get it out of the holder.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I like yak cheese for this reason, as puffing it at the end prevents any waste.

That said, I’ve never thrown out any bully stick before. Now I wonder if I’ve been dodging a bullet! Peggy will sometimes bring the stumps to me so I can stabilize them while she chews the last bit.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper LOVES his bully braids. And he loves to bring it to one of us so we can hold onto one end while he chews the other end. I will look into using a vice grips to hold them once the braids get shorter. I'm sure we have several pairs in the workshop.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> They're so expensive, it's a shame to throw away a significant percentage of it. Elroy definitely does not chew on the vice grips. It is a superb bully stick holder IMO.
> Does anyone use the plastic bully stick holders? I'm thinking an ambitious poodle could get it out of the holder.


Yes, they are expensive. I get a package of about a dozen at Costco and they are significantly cheaper so I don’t feel as bad as if I were buying them from a pet store. Bobby seriously doesn’t chew much so a package lasts at least a couple 2 or 3 months. We actually ran out a few weeks ago and Costco stopped carrying them for a few months. I had to buy some at the pet store. Crazy expensive! But happy for us, we just recently found out that Costco is carrying them again so I bought 2 packages. I was told there is a bully stick shortage. I think as long as one’s poodle doesn’t chew on the vice grips it is a splendid and creative idea! 😊


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I like yak cheese for this reason, as puffing it at the end prevents any waste.
> 
> That said, I’ve never thrown out any bully stick before. Now I wonder if I’ve been dodging a bullet! Peggy will sometimes bring the stumps to me so I can stabilize them while she chews the last bit.


I tried the yak cheese 2 different times with Bobby. Not his thing. He is a very picky boy when it comes to what he chews. 🙄
It was a real challenge when he was a chewy puppy. I envy people with dogs who love to chew and who will chew almost anything. With that being said, I have appreciated his non-destructive chewing habits.😉


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

I don’t think many people know about the danger of treats. Olive was choking when she was a puppy, on a treat so I had to hit her between the shoulder blades. Thankfully, the treat came out.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I tried the yak cheese 2 different times with Bobby. Not his thing. He is a very picky boy when it comes to what he chews. 🙄
> It was a real challenge when he was a chewy puppy. I envy people with dogs who love to chew and who will chew almost anything. With that being said, I have appreciated his non-destructive chewing habits.😉


Olive is the same. Too big, NO! Too small, NO! Too hard, NO!


----------

